# Random Dog chat thread



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

As the cat lovers have one then why shouldnt the dog lovers

for those who dont know this is my chap, Harry



















Hes a rottweiler cross Staffy and i got him as a rehome from a young couple who kept him locked in a kitchen most his life.

When i got him they stated he had 'always scratched his ears like that' and it was nothing to worry about. The next day he had his vet check and turned out he had suffered from an ear infection for many many months, more than likely most of his life.

He is a year and half old, and is the gentlist dog i ever known and the only issues im having at the moment is the obsessive licking of his feet which the vet said theres nothing wrong with his feet and its just a psycological issue more than likely due to spending so long alone locked away and bored before i got him.

Ive had him about 6 months now and hes my spoilt baby and has responded very very well to training and has put on weight since i got him too!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, I have recently found myself to be a Mommy to a itty bitty dog  My name's Jen (for those that don't know) and my pooper pie is Diesel (again for those that don't know)...

Here he is:



















Walking the cat *giggles*


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

aww how cute is he!!!

after my old dog died i decided to give it a while until i got a new doggy and harry is just perfect!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I haven't had a dog for a few years now, as when we lost the last one our home circumstances were not right to bring in another one, but I hope to have one again in the future - a bit like you Mush.

I'm happy to join in the thread, if only to 'join in' based on past experiences, cos I love to chat about animals and, apart from snakes, my knowledge is mainly concerning dogs, cats and rabbits and more recently rats. :2thumb:

However, if nobody minds I'd like to post photos of the dogs I've owned.

This is me and my first dog, Jason, a labrador on our honeymoon (there was a husband there too of course! :lol2 










Then I got this one - Tara, my black masked gold Afghan Hound:

The day I brought her home and later as an adult with my son

















My next one was Zorah, a black/tan/silver Afghan Hound as a puppy and a grown up:

















Then my last dog, Leo, my GSD as a pup and a grown up

















This is Rhana, a blue Afghan youngster - he wasn't mine, but he lived with me for a few years when his owner wasn't around. 










And these are 2 GSDs I used to look after for a friend in Edinburgh (along with his 24 cats, 13 chickens and pondful of fish every year when he went away on holiday.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

This is emmy shes just over a year old, she happiest when shes having cuuddles and loves people coming to visit!!
Were having issues with her barking atm tho 


















:flrt:


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

What a great idea for a thread!
Harry's just gorgeous, kudos for giving him a loving home. Hopefully he'll learn to leave his feet alone.
Jen, Diesal is so cute! Look at that puppy tummy!
Feorag, great to see those pictures, stunning afghans.
And Emma has such a cute squishy kissy nose!


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Here's my beloved and much missed old girl, Ellie. She was a lab/collie x pit/lab. A total family dog, a bit over keen on home protection so needed a lot of training, but 100% around other dogs with a special love of puppies, always playing very gently with them. She had a series of CVAs over the last year and had to be put to sleep in January. 
I'll always miss her, she gave me nearly 14 years of total devotion


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

And here's my 7 month old bedlington/whippet, Rosie. A total joy, she's a happy little monster, she loves everyone and every dog she meets. I can't believe how fast she is, I just love taking her out for a run.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

3 more gorgeous dogs. DiamondLil - I live less than 5 miles away from Bedlington, so see a few Bedlington Terriers about and of course it's 'whippet country' up here in the north east! My friend had a Bedlington years ago at the same time as I had my Afghans and I loved her to bits and she could keep up with the Afghans. Without seeing your dog, I could see where a bedlington/whippet cross would be quite attractive, compared to some and Rosie is! And I've no doubt she's fast!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

We just have the one now, Blu the 6-ish year old dane (adopted from dane rescue last year).

I'm normally a pointy dog kind of person, but this time hubby gave me two choices - dane or JRT (talk about opposite ends of the spectrum!). Dane won, as I prefer a less terrier-orist kind of dog :whistling2:

So this is Blu...


















I just love his happy face (snort) :lol2:

Just wondered how those of you who've lost a dog get over the grief? I lost my soul-dog (grumpy old cowbag of a lurcher) Sky last autumn, it's nearly a year now, and I still cant talk or even think about her without crying, I miss her so much. People said with Blu around it'd be easier, but it's not. I love him very much though! But he's a daddy's boy, and far too well behaved lol.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

He's extremely handsome and Great Danes are another breed I love. I just love big dogs and more especially hounds.

I don't think you ever get over losing any animal (or any person for that matter) you just learn to live with the knowledge and eventually you can think of that animal/person without the lump in the throat, but that can honestly take years! It took me years to get over losing Jason, my first dog, because I fought my mother for something like 14 years to have a dog at all!! When I finally got him 14 years of frustration went into loving him and I never went anywhere without him! He died 2 years after my first husband and I grieved for him every bit as much as I grieved for my husband.

I lost Sorcha (my Avatar) who was my first breeding queen and my soul-cat 3 years ago and I still can't talk about her without a lump in my throat and if I start thinking about her on a bad day, I cry!!

Seriously, it will take you years to get over Sky, especially if she was your soul-dog.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Thanks Eileen, Rosie looks just like a minature deerhound, she's got the same sort of broken coat. I'm planning to get another of the same cross or a whippet next year so I'll have a brace of little running dogs. We met a longer coated black/grey pup about 6 weeks ago and they had great fun running together.
Lisa, I can't really answer that except to say Rosie has helped. She's not Ellie, never will replace her in my heart, but she's brought happiness back into my life. I still get upset, but then Rosie will come up and demand my love and attention in her own way. I think it would have been harder if her personaity was more like Ellie's. 
Taking her to the same places Ellie loved to go is gradually getting easier, we scattered most of Ellie's ashes in one of her favourite swimming ponds but I got this dog of Fo to keep her fiercly protective spirit in remembrance.


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

i don't think you ever get over the grief of losing a dog to be honest.

I lost Sparky a good few years ago, we got him when i was 6 and he died when he was 15 years old so he was around for the majority of my life and i adored that dog.

Looking back he wasnt the best dog to have around children as he was quite snappy, especially to my brother but as i used to walk him all the years we had a very close bond and when my mum and stepdad split up i moved out and took the dog with me.

I do miss him a lot, the problem is sometimes i even call harry Sparky without realising but i look back and think, we got him from a rehome centre at a year old, he had been in 3 homes prior to ours and we gave him 14 years of love and attention and he didnt suffer when he did die.

I know it sounds harsh but I think if harry went I would be a lot worse as he is my personal dog and not the family dog plus he is also my best friend as I have no friends down south here. He is the one i spend all my spare time with down here and he is my priority.

heres sparky




























I know when i move back hopefully th end of this year beginning of next my boyfriend is going to be getting a German Shepherd.

We are waiting until we get back as he wants a puppy however we have decided to wait to Harry and I are moved then the pup will be brought up with Harry as they will be spending their lives together


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

I like Harry!:flrt:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

here is my little girl she is only 5months and is a handfull


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

This is my blue merle when he was a baby boy - he has one brown eye and one blue and brown. His mum is black and white and his dad is a red merle.


















and now he's all grown up


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> here is my little girl she is only 5months and is a handfull
> 
> image



she sits just like harry does! it must be a staff trait as my old dog never sat that way!

shes gorgeous!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> We just have the one now, Blu the 6-ish year old dane (adopted from dane rescue last year).
> 
> I'm normally a pointy dog kind of person, but this time hubby gave me two choices - dane or JRT (talk about opposite ends of the spectrum!). Dane won, as I prefer a less terrier-orist kind of dog :whistling2:
> 
> ...


 

You dont with a special one, well I never have. I love all my dogs and miss each one as they pass but Mitch my 14 month old GSD boy that died suddenly, I just cant get over the grief of losing him, I just cant..............


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> You dont with a special one, well I never have. I love all my dogs and miss each one as they pass but Mitch my 14 month old GSD boy that died suddenly, I just cant get over the grief of losing him, I just cant..............


I know what you mean Shell, I lost my GSDxCollie Joshua almost 4 years ago at the age of 17 and a half. There's still never a day goes by that I don't think about him. I unexpectedly came across some video footage of him the other day it was like being hit in the stomach. He was my life.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

here are my two frenkel 10 weeks











and now










and my baby fergus at 12 weeks










and now


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

This is jasper my chocoate labrador
he's a total nutter never keeps still 










Freddie is a collie/x and is the most loving dog 
u could ask for but does not like to be away from jasper










Piper is a finnish spitz she is the boss even if she as only been with 
us since april


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

awww ditta they are gorgeous!!!! loving fergus hes one gorgeous young man


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

my lot, much adored.










































the loss thing is always there i lost my first husky Flash 2 years ago he was "The One" and such and inspiration the fact i went on to rescue 4 more is his legacy. I miss him terribly everyday and still cannot talk about him without my eyes starting to burn and mouth going dry and cannot swallow, Everybody he met he inspired and they all adored him his loss was huge and affected alot of people. i was truly blessed he allowed me to share his life. I have his picture hung and i look everyday and am grateful for the time we had. Truly "A girls best friend"


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Most of my dogs have a sad story too tell. Due to the amount I will put photos up in stages:lol2:

Ellie taken into the vets as a 4/5 week old stray puppy with mange and a badly broken leg that ended up having to be removed


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Claude handreared from 3 days old when his mother rejected him due to having a poor suck reflex now aged 11 years and snores extremely loudly











Murphy born by c-section as he was stuck in the birth canal.He was handreared from 2 days old as he was failing to thrive and was being ignored by his mother. Now aged 5 years


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Karla aged 6 years the remaining bitch out of my 3 GSD, She was the puppy from hell but after a lot of hard work shes turned into the most loyal obediant dog ever










Kye bought as a companion for Karla after I lost my young male GSD and just couldnt face another one due to the grief


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Karla aged 6 years the remaining bitch out of my 3 GSD, She was the puppy from hell but after a lot of hard work shes turned into the most loyal obediant dog ever
> 
> image
> 
> ...



kye is a real stunner


----------



## luke c (Dec 20, 2008)

Here are my doggies......

this is winnie (bulldog)








this is Diesel (pugxchihuahua)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mindy taken from a farm aged 6 weeks where the owner had bought a litter of pups from a horse sale. They were kept in a wire run with no shelter and were skin and bone and had horrendous diarrhoea. I took her and reported the rest to the RSPCA who took action











Josh an unwanted puppy now aged 12 years










Josh, Claude and baby Murphy


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Bambi my Min Poodle taken off a family aged 7 months.She had a broken leg that had the cast had been removed too early due to the owner not bothering to take her back to the vets(The kids dropped her) She was put in the oven by the same kids, she was badly matted, had never been outside of the house EVER and had only ever had tea to drink:bash: Im ashamed to say I actually knew these people









Lucy a Springer x collie my OH brought home because he wanted her


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I love that photo of the poodle sitting on top of the rottie!! She hasn't got any Siamese cats in her pedigree by any chance! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Polly a lurcher found by us as a tiny puppy on the side of the M58 










Sadie taken with force off the next door neighbour when he left her home alone for days on end. The RSPCA tried to help but as usual she wasnt suffering enough


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

how many dogs do you have now shell?


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

just for the hell of it my favorite pics of harry


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Lots of gorgeous dogs on here. Mush Harry is adorable and has the dorky face of a Rottie. My boy Kye is a bit special, bless him:lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

i love harry, and im not afraid to say i just go all gooey when i see him, he is such a stunning boy, maybe not a lot of brain cells but his looks and personality more than make up for it:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

ditta said:


> i love harry, and im not afraid to say i just go all gooey when i see him, he is such a stunning boy, maybe not a lot of brain cells but his looks and personality more than make up for it:flrt::flrt::flrt:


:gasp: He has that effect on me too, theres just something about him:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup!! I love seeing pics of Harry!! *lol*

I, too, don't think you ever really "get over" losing a dog. I still get choked up when I try to talk about Nomad, the dog I grew up with, and it's been several years now.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Yup!! I love seeing pics of Harry!! *lol*
> 
> I, too, don't think you ever really "get over" losing a dog. I still get choked up when I try to talk about Nomad, the dog I grew up with, and it's been several years now.


 
Ive lost lots of dogs due to old age and although very upset to lose a good friend losing Mitch at such a young age made me feel cheated as I/he missed out on so many things with him. He was a wonderful, wonderful dog and so stunning too. His only symptoms were continued panting after his usual excercise. After this went on for 20 minutes I was on the phone to the emergency vets who tried to tell me I was worrying over nothing. I insisted he met me at the surgery. Mitch died in the car on the way. It was the most upsetting thing that I have seen. He just went to sleep. The vets did an immediate pm on him and his heart was deformed and all his organs compromised but it never showed up when he was vaccinated


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

That is so sad, Shell...  I've no doubt it was heartbreaking!! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Blu (pics posted earlier) was tied up in a back garden (all day long, no shelter) for nearly all his life before he was fostered and came to us (so about 3-4 years). Hence his stamina/back end not being fabulous. Amazingly he's ok with other dogs, not so hot if they come at him having a go though.

Sky (my soul-dog lurcher) was left abandonned tied up on an allotment with no food or water, covered in scars, an old break in her leg that didn't heal completely straight (so she had arthritis in it) and pregnant.

Buffy (the greyhound who died a year before we adopted Sky) has her story on the greyhound thread.


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

I really dont get why people do these things, i really don't.

i wouldnt dream of doing anything bad to any of my animals, mine are just spoilt


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Do you know what I think it is Mush - lack of education!! Seriously I do!!

That's why I am going into schools as a Blue Cross Childrens speaker, to talk to children about how to treat animals properly. I know there will always be a hard core percentage of people who will get some sort of pleasure out of cruelly abusing an animal (and often when the buzz stops they move onto people!), but cruelty by neglect in my eyes is as bad as deliberately hurting an animal and I think some of that comes from lack of education about animals and not growing up around animals in a home where animals are cared for properly. For instance I know neither of my children would ever harm an animal or stand by and watch someone else doing it, because they've been brought up with all manner of animals and been taught to respect them. 

[toddles off to put soap box away :lol:]



Shell195 said:


> The vets did an immediate pm on him and his heart was deformed and all his organs compromised but it never showed up when he was vaccinated


Sady Shell, sometimes things like this don't. You know that my Havana died when he was 3 with cardiomyopathy which is a condition they are born with, but it wasn't noticed until he was at the vets when he was 3 for his annual booster that they heard the heart murmur. Previous check-ups and vaccination trips just didn't pick it up.


----------



## Dizz (Mar 29, 2009)

Have to say dogs are my first love :flrt: 

I'm hoping to add another as soon as I am moved and settled, hoping in the next 6 months 

Been 4 years waiting for a little Bro for Bodhi!!


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Well this is Blue first off, hewas my baby and theres not a day goes by that i dont miss him. 

















And the new girl, Roxy. Wee nutter that she is!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

OOOOO Doggie thread! :2thumb:

Custard RIP ....my ex husband's dog who stayed with me after we split up as he was incapable of looking after him. Survived parvo as a puppy, strokes, epilepsy, colitis, poisoning, kidney failure. Special lad :flrt:









Star RIP...we got him from a rescue, he was found in Ireland stuck in a drainage pipe that ran along the side of the river Star! We had him less than a year, he was in poor health throughout, really bad dermatitis, a compressed oesophagus and an enlarged heart, followed by mini strokes, ear problems and sore eyes. He was another special boy :flrt:









Wiz Rip....super healthy for most of his life, a little tank! My baby! :flrt:









Bean when we got her.....We visited a friend and she was in the next garden, I looked over and when I saw the state of her I got her and took her to the vet, who agreed that she was probably starved rather than ill. She's been with us ever since :flrt:









Bean now


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow Emma! She looks so good now!! :2thumb:

What a pretty girl she is! :2thumb:


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh so many gorgeous dogs on here!!!

I currently have 4 dogs - Vanessa - Lab aged 13 - she is retired  Rock a 9 year old Collie who competes in obedience and does some agility - he was given to me at 3 years old, Noobie a 5 year old Malamute who races and does obedience, agility and weight pull and Dexter a Labby pup - given to me a couple of months ago - I show him a little and he is preparing for his debut in the obedience ring 



















Noobie










Rock










Dexter









Vanessa 

Last September my boy North died - very suddenly and we miss him very very much


















North on the far side working with Noobs - she missed him dreadfully, and is so happy to have Dexter as a new playmate.



















The dog above is Lacey - she died 6 years ago and I miss her EVERY SINGLE DAY, I yearn for another shepherd but wob't have one in case I compare it too much with her - she was a dog in a million.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

What lovely dogs, Emily. Bean looks fantastic under your care. And a terrific pack of working dogs, Julie!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh, I love Lacey - she's stunning!

I know what you mean about the GSD. If our circumstances had been right to get another dog when we lost Leo, I would have wanted another longhaired one, but I don't think I could have actually got one at that point in time unless it was a different colour and even then I'm not sure whether I would have been happy with that either.

Now is a different story and I patiently await the day when it is right for us to go and search out a new one!


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

feorag said:


> Oh, I love Lacey - she's stunning!


She was THE most amazing friend - one day I hope I will have another shepherd


----------



## suzie h (Jul 20, 2009)

This is Ellie, her mum was a Jack Russell and her dad is a Plummer Terrier.

My parents have had a farm for 35 years and so we have had many, many dogs, RIP to you all. But my "soul dog" was Pepsi - a tiny Jack Russell, whom very sadly passed away 5 years ago, I have a lump in my throat even now, every time I mention her name. She really was the most special little girl, I have pics of her which I would have to scan to put on here, but scanner not working. Pepsi was a severe cruelty case, starved, dehydrated, open infected wounds, broken untreated leg, filthy and covered in fleas. A friend of my dad's took her off a neighbour after he witnessed yet another daily kicking that she received, he brought her to me on Christmas Eve, i took her to emergency vet, whose first opinion was to PTS, I refused wanting to give her a chance, I took holidays from work and spent every minute with her coaxing her to eat, soothing her when she vommitted it back up and holding her when she shook at any noise. 
She really was the most fantastic dog i have ever owned, she brought so much pleasure to everyone who knew her including the elderly in a old folk residence i used to take her to - she loved it - she passed away at the age of 17. 

Wipes away the tears to continue .............. this is Ellie, my current dog who I also love dearly, even when she pinches the pegs out the washing basket, is the number 1 muck magnet and who thinks you have to plunge into every available water source!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Dogs are so resillient aren't they, thank god! There are so many beautiful woofers in this thread, both living and over the bridge, they really do leave a print on your heart. :flrt:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

My gang..

Poppy and ex puppy farm pom









Juan a very old wonky rescue Chi









Ben a Collie x Lab (Tess's son) 
We went over and got him and his Mum from a rescue in Southern Ireland.
They had both been badly abused. Ben had been badly beaten and left to fend for himself. He was quite wild when we got him. It took us a ouple of months to be able to handle him. He still has the mental scars and will not allow strange men into our house or garden. And doesnt like to be touched by people he doesnt know.









Tess. She had four litters of pups, the farmer drowned them all apart from Ben to see what he would turn into. She also was very nervy when we first got her and didnt like to be handled. She has come round allot more then Ben.
She is very wonky on her back end now and has incontinence problems.









Martha my Soul dog.
She came to me from a resuce in Southern Ireland when she was five weeks old. She was a result of an unwanted litter. She has suffered from incontinence problems since she was 18 months old.

















Jacob came to me with his sisters when he was three days old to be handreared. Sadly his sisters didnt make it. But Jacob was a fighter and so was I. I was very glad when he reached 6 weeks old.
He suffers from some behavioural issues due to him being hand reared. He has the mental age of a puppy. And has recently been diagnosed with suffering from dysplasia and arthritis in both of his elbows.





















Tokey the oldest lady of the house, now 13. I bought her off of travellers in Cornwall. She is a Parsons x Staffie. She has a heart murmur.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

We're off to yorkshire today, I'm hoping that Bean doesn't vomit on the way there.....


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

suzie h said:


> This is Ellie, her mum was a Jack Russell and her dad is a Plummer Terrier.
> 
> My parents have had a farm for 35 years and so we have had many, many dogs, RIP to you all. But my "soul dog" was Pepsi - a tiny Jack Russell, whom very sadly passed away 5 years ago, I have a lump in my throat even now, every time I mention her name. She really was the most special little girl, I have pics of her which I would have to scan to put on here, but scanner not working. Pepsi was a severe cruelty case, starved, dehydrated, open infected wounds, broken untreated leg, filthy and covered in fleas. A friend of my dad's took her off a neighbour after he witnessed yet another daily kicking that she received, he brought her to me on Christmas Eve, i took her to emergency vet, whose first opinion was to PTS, I refused wanting to give her a chance, I took holidays from work and spent every minute with her coaxing her to eat, soothing her when she vommitted it back up and holding her when she shook at any noise.
> She really was the most fantastic dog i have ever owned, she brought so much pleasure to everyone who knew her including the elderly in a old folk residence i used to take her to - she loved it - she passed away at the age of 17.
> ...


She's beautiful, such a sweet little face. Kudos for the rescue, sounds like Pepsi had the wonderful life she deserved with you.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Martha, what wonderful dogs. So many tragic stories already in this thread, hard to read without getting upset, angry and then grateful there are people to care for the abused dogs and give them better lives.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I thought the very same thing when I was catching up today!! :2thumb:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

This is Milo he followed the OH home 11 years ago and had a rope round his neck that had been chewed through so they think he was abandon somewere. He lived at the OH's mums as we live in rented and in the early hours of Friday his sister rang to say he was panting alot. It was too late to do anything at that time and they thought it was something silly so they took him to the vet as soon as it opened turns out he had a heart murmur and his lungs were failing and he had to be put to sleep.

I have never seen my OH so upset it still hasnt really sunk in with him that Milo is gone. We have to go round to his mums house later for a BBQ which is only going to upset him with the dog not being there.

R.I.P Milo


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh, how sad! But your OH must look at the whole picture. If that dog hadn't followed him home what would his life have been like??

He had a good home and lived a long life if your OH had had him for 11 years. He should try to concentrate on that.

And here I go saying "don't do as I do, do as I say" :lol2: 

Cos I would feel exactly like he does now!!


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

feorag said:


> Oh, how sad! But your OH must look at the whole picture. If that dog hadn't followed him home what would his life have been like??
> 
> He had a good home and lived a long life if your OH had had him for 11 years. He should try to concentrate on that.
> 
> ...


I have told him that 11 years in a loving home and it was the best thing for the dog to be put to sleep as he was probably in pain. But it didnt help he just keep saying but he was my friend and hes gone he was part of the family. Which is so true of cats, dogs and personally I think rabbits as they act alot like little dogs. You get so attached and they become alot more than a pet they do become more like a family member. He spent alot of Friday cuddling the rabbit.


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

come on back to the top


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

purpleskyes said:


> I have told him that 11 years in a loving home and it was the best thing for the dog to be put to sleep as he was probably in pain. But it didnt help he just keep saying but he was my friend and hes gone he was part of the family. Which is so true of cats, dogs and personally I think rabbits as they act alot like little dogs. You get so attached and they become alot more than a pet they do become more like a family member. He spent alot of Friday cuddling the rabbit.


Like I said sadly I'm a bit of a "don't do as I do, do as I say" person sometimes, because I came home crying like a baby from the vets yesterday, just thinking that it might be time soon for me to euthanase one of my cats - just the thought of it set me off! :roll:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

feorag said:


> Like I said sadly I'm a bit of a "don't do as I do, do as I say" person sometimes, because I came home crying like a baby from the vets yesterday, just thinking that it might be time soon for me to euthanase one of my cats - just the thought of it set me off! :roll:



oh hun thats bad *hugs*


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I know!!

The stupid thing is that I can think about it and not get so upset, because it's just a thought that it might have to happen sooner than I would like, but only a thought! 

But it's like once I actually talk about it, it means it might actually happen and then the throat closes and I can't speak properly and then I start crying and she could go on for years yet!! [shakes head!]


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

feorag said:


> I know!!
> 
> The stupid thing is that I can think about it and not get so upset, because it's just a thought that it might have to happen sooner than I would like, but only a thought!
> 
> But it's like once I actually talk about it, it means it might actually happen and then the throat closes and I can't speak properly and then I start crying and she could go on for years yet!! [shakes head!]



I think to be honest thats the worst bit is knowing it might have to happen soon.

i consider myself rather lucky in that respect, the only pet deaths ive been through that ive had have all been sudden.

Sparky my old dog died one morning when the night before he was his usual happy jumpy self.

Polo the cat was 17 and just died in his sleep.

Nugget the rabbit was over dosed by the vet and died when we got her home from the vets.


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

my little boy is nice and asleep snoring like a foghorn


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Morning all! Bean was such a good girl while we were in yorkshire! No pees or poos anywhere inside, she went and got on her bed when I told her too and she even perfected the art of "sit" and waiting at the curb before crossing over. I need to get her to sit at the curb now, and not just in the house :lol2:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Morning all! Bean was such a good girl while we were in yorkshire! No pees or poos anywhere inside, she went and got on her bed when I told her too and she even perfected the art of "sit" and waiting at the curb before crossing over. I need to get her to sit at the curb now, and not just in the house :lol2:


awww how old is she?

harry will stop at curbs when we are out, he will sit down if i tell him to but hes not overly keen on it.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

She's about 10 months but before living with us she had been kept in the garden and was completely untrained. We're off to real training classes october :2thumb:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> She's about 10 months but before living with us she had been kept in the garden and was completely untrained. We're off to real training classes october :2thumb:



awww thats not bad going then!!!

i had to start from scratch with harry, least he was toilet traiened but that was it, i had a few problems but he was soooo terrified whenever i found the puddles.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Mush said:


> i consider myself rather lucky in that respect, the only pet deaths ive been through that ive had have all been sudden.


And in over 40 years of pet ownership I've had one that died at home! To be honest, though, I found it worse because I wasn't there with him when it happened.



butterfingersbimbo said:


> Morning all! Bean was such a good girl while we were in yorkshire! No pees or poos anywhere inside, she went and got on her bed when I told her too and she even perfected the art of "sit" and waiting at the curb before crossing over. I need to get her to sit at the curb now, and not just in the house :lol2:


Glad Bean enjoyed his holidays Emma. He's turning into such a lovely dog! :2thumb:


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Rosie is getting cabin fever because I can't take her out to play with her friends, she's in season. She's having walks around the block on the lead, she's actually very well-mannered and learning to wait until I say we can cross the road. but she really loves to run and play, I feel really sad for her and can't wait for it to be safe again. She'll be spayed in November.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

feorag said:


> And in over 40 years of pet ownership I've had one that died at home! To be honest, though, I found it worse because I wasn't there with him when it happened.
> 
> Glad Bean enjoyed *her* holidays Emma. *She'*s turning into such a lovely dog! :2thumb:


Fixed that for you my lovely :lol2:

I'm hoping that Bean will be able to have a run around and come back to me when I call her, she's a bit hit and miss so have only let her off twice, there's so many exciting things for her to go and look at and smell :flrt:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Fixed that for you my lovely :lol2:
> 
> I'm hoping that Bean will be able to have a run around and come back to me when I call her, she's a bit hit and miss so have only let her off twice, there's so many exciting things for her to go and look at and smell :flrt:



we have a local small enclosed dog park which i used in gaining my trust in harry, letting him off and when im confident he will return then i was happy letting him off in the woods etc


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

wish we had one of those! There's miles of countryside not far from us, I know she's got little legs but she can move fast when she wants too :lol2:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> wish we had one of those! There's miles of countryside not far from us, I know she's got little legs but she can move fast when she wants too :lol2:


seems to be the shorter the legs the faster they do :lol2:

i have 2 literally down the road from me which were perfect when i was taking him to train him and teach him things


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Fixed that for you my lovely :lol2:


Oops, slip of the fingers - the brain was thinking the right thing, it just didn't communicate to the fingers! :lol2:

My mum lived opposite a big field and I used to let my Afghans off to run free there. The male always came back to me, but the female wouldn't, so I just used to put on my "I'm getting cross with you" voice when it was time to go home and shout "Go home" and she would just head straight for my mum's. I would never let her loose anywhere else - she truly was a free spirit typical Afghan Hound!

One day we were out in the snow and both dogs were struggling with the snowballs that formed on their hairy feet. She obviously got p*ssed off and p*ssed off!!! I couldn't find her anywhere! I was panic stricken!

She wasn't at my mum's she wasn't at my house (1½ miles away), no-one had contacted the police, she wasn't at the Dog & Cat Shelter. I was distraught!

Eventually later that day someone phoned my house to say they had her! She was in a house literally 2 mins walk away from my mum's on the edge of the field. According to the woman she had just walked into the house and lay down in front of the fire like she lived there! They'd been phoning my house, but of course I was walking the fields, going back and forward to my mum's, up and down to my house and the local police station (no answerphone and no 1471 in those days).

I could have slapped her silly when I got her back.


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

this is Jack
boxer x staff


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

feorag said:


> Oops, slip of the fingers - the brain was thinking the right thing, it just didn't communicate to the fingers! :lol2:
> 
> My mum lived opposite a big field and I used to let my Afghans off to run free there. The male always came back to me, but the female wouldn't, so I just used to put on my "I'm getting cross with you" voice when it was time to go home and shout "Go home" and she would just head straight for my mum's. I would never let her loose anywhere else - she truly was a free spirit typical Afghan Hound!
> 
> ...



sounds like a right character!!!!

I know sparky my old dog if he got a whiff of a woman hed be gone, he would return a day or 2 later very tired and just sleep and eat.

This was years ago before microchips etc and we would phone everywhere, me, mum and brother would go looking in opp directions for him but never ever found him, who knows where he went!

My mums dog in spain is a funny lass though, shes a JRT cross and she has a thing for mondeo cars as my mum has one. We would never walk her on the lead as she would refuse to move if she was on the lead so she would walk to heel next to you. Well if a mondeo car was about she would go sit next to the door waiting to be let in or if the door was open she would get in!!

She was a funny dog, very very lazy for a jrt x i would walk her and end up carrying her back as she would refuse to go any further, she would just sit there and not move!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: My first dog, Jason the labrador, was obsessed with cars and would get in any one that had a door open. One day he was sitting at the garden gate waiting for me to come home from work and a guy drove up the street, saw someone he knew just past my house, stopped the car opened the passenger door and shouted "get in and I'll give you a lift" and Jason shot across the road and was happily sitting in the passenger seat before the guy could get there and he wouldn't get out!!! They had to knock on my mum's door to ask her to get him out.

Once he jumped in the back of the egg man's van while he was delivering eggs and when he got back he was sitting in the passenger seat ready to go and not one broken egg in the back of the van - no idea how he managed that!!!

But it was the ice cream van that was his forte. As soon as he heard the jingle he was at the door - if he was already out, he sat at the van with the children patiently waiting. The guy who ran the van used to always make him a small cornet, even if I wasn't there to buy him one and give him it anyway! :lol2:

Man, I loved that dog!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> :lol2: My first dog, Jason the labrador, was obsessed with cars and would get in any one that had a door open. One day he was sitting at the garden gate waiting for me to come home from work and a guy drove up the street, saw someone he knew just past my house, stopped the car opened the passenger door and shouted "get in and I'll give you a lift" and Jason shot across the road and was happily sitting in the passenger seat before the guy could get there and he wouldn't get out!!! They had to knock on my mum's door to ask her to get him out.
> 
> Once he jumped in the back of the egg man's van while he was delivering eggs and when he got back he was sitting in the passenger seat ready to go and not one broken egg in the back of the van - no idea how he managed that!!!
> 
> ...


When I was still living at home we had a Dalmation cross called William and he too had an obsession with cars. He used to scale the 6ft fence and wander off until he found a victim them jump in their car and threaten them if they tried to remove him. We used to get frantic phone calls to come and remove the dog as he wouldnt let them in the car:blush:
I loved our William and every morning he was walked to the shop where the shopkeeper gave him a Curly Wurly which he then carried home and ate in his bed. My brother even enrolled him in the Curlywurly club:lol2: He sadly suffered a stroked 23 years ago and was put to sleep aged 15:bash: He was a real character that loved to be dressed up and was such a show off:flrt:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

When I was a kid we had a jack russel cross called Scamp. He was incredibly devoted to my mum and wouldnt go for a walk with anyone but her. He used to go to the shop with her and wait outside and carry his own tin of dog food home. Eventually, if my mum was out he would take himself off to the shop to look for her, and if she wasnt there he just waited. They would give him a tin of dog food and he would come back home with it.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i like smart, bigger dogs... so many dog breeds are a bit slow.

a working dog.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

We had a GSD x Rottie once years ago, bless him he was thick as......but so loving :flrt:


----------



## blissfull (May 16, 2009)

my first dog was a german shepard called satin we had her since i was a kid she was a working security dog but i think the most she would do was lick someone to death broke my heart when her hips gave out and the vet said they were that bad we had to put her to sleep .
this is my baby now bailey a 5 yr old ridgeback soft as muck even jumps out her skin when the air freshner sprays and drools everywhere


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Kye Kye Fathead Wiggles Bum my Rottie boy is the worlds biggest dimwit. He looks so dopey and gormless you just have to love him:flrt:He spends his life upside down asleep, hes such a sweetie and loves everyone and is a real snugglebum:flrt: (Since these photos he has been castrated)


----------



## blissfull (May 16, 2009)

how many dogs do you have lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

blissfull said:


> how many dogs do you have lol


 
Me ??? I only have 11 :blush::lol2: A lot of them are getting on a bit now


----------



## blissfull (May 16, 2009)

only 11 not alot then lol


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

shell ur rotty is GORGEOUS


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

His face in that second pic :flrt:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> His face in that second pic :flrt:



i know hes gorgeous

harry has a similar look so must be the rotty in him


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

They're like big teddies!!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Harry is a stunner and you can see the rott in him
Kye is shall we say a bit erm special:whistling2:


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Kye Kye Fathead Wiggles Bum my Rottie boy is the worlds biggest dimwit. He looks so dopey and gormless you just have to love him:flrt:He spends his life upside down asleep, hes such a sweetie and loves everyone and is a real snugglebum:flrt: (Since these photos he has been castrated)
> image
> 
> image
> ...


 
OMG he is just delightful :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

Mush said:


> i know hes gorgeous
> 
> harry has a similar look so must be the rotty in him
> 
> ...


 
I loveeeeeee that 1st pic of harry :flrt::flrt:

sorry for intruding i was being nosey and looking at peoples poochies :blush:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Harry is a stunner and you can see the rott in him
> Kye is shall we say a bit erm special:whistling2:



iff u mean dopey i know what u mean

Harry is the lazyest sod going and a very very odd dog! but i love him to bits

he also spents a lot of time upside down, i come to the conclusion he just likes to feel the air on his teeth as his slobber chops flop open


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

how on earth has this thread not worked out?


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

I think its a brilliant thread so i'm going to post some pics too.. (although i did in Pictures bit) here are some others..

:flrt:

Gorgous dogs everyone.. 














































Two dogs going for the same ball :lol2::lol2:


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

I love this pic.. given it is very rare you catch him a. clean and b. still. 









Our black and white is 10 years old now... not that she thinks she is or looks it and the Merle is absolutely inseparable from her... literally everywhere she goes he must go (or he whines and barks uncontrollably and gets stressed) it does worry me about how he will cope when the time comes.


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

awww they are gorgeous!!!

We had a collie x lab and he had energy like a puppy up until about a year before he died when he just didnt see the point any more :lol2:


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

my girlies starting to go a little grey around the muzzle... the only give away really if you didnt know her... she tears around like a loon, as fit as a butchers dog. Long may it continue. :flrt:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

royal_girly said:


> my girlies starting to go a little grey around the muzzle... the only give away really if you didnt know her... she tears around like a loon, as fit as a butchers dog. Long may it continue. :flrt:



awww my dogs got white around the bottom of his muzzle due to his markings so looks older than a year and half, though people assume hes a rotty puppy too


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Love the merle boy - he's gorgeous

A few more of mine
Carrick









Rafiki










Evie









These next ones are no longer with us.
Jarot


















Zephyr









And the love of my life, Josha as a young man










6 months before I lost him having a paddle to keep his legs going










My original 4, Josh, Rella, Jade & George


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

theyre all stunning!

my OH wants a german shep next year and i want a ******, more black than brown but i think im fighting a losing battle


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Mush said:


> theyre all stunning!
> 
> my OH wants a german shep next year and i want a ******, more black than brown but i think im fighting a losing battle


 
I've always had a preference for dark GSDs - Jarot was a beautiful dog. Joshua was 3/4 border collie and 1/4 GSD - he was a truly amazing dog. Its been 6 years since I lost him at 17 years old and I still miss him every day.


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

Everyone is probably feed up with me going on about my two :lol2:

I have Monty Staffie cross mastiff (1 year old on tuesday) whos owner left him and siblings to starve.

Monty 10 weeks 




Monty Now 




Miley Staffie Cross Collie (7 months) who is insane and can never get any pics of her cos she is always running around :lol2:



I go on about my two so much, but adore them and they are my babies.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Tillies reptile rescue said:


> Everyone is probably feed up with me going on about my two :lol2:
> 
> 
> I go on about my two so much, but adore them and they are my babies.


We all love to show off our beloved dogs - its part of the deal! 

Monty was the cutest puppy, he looks most annoyed in the pic.


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

gorgeous dawgs!!!!

I cant wait to we get our gsd pup, my OH will be working from home then too so will be spending a lot of time around my Harry and the future pup.

Plus i love having an excuse to get out and go walking


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Evie said:


> I've always had a preference for dark GSDs - Jarot was a beautiful dog. Joshua was 3/4 border collie and 1/4 GSD - he was a truly amazing dog. Its been 6 years since I lost him at 17 years old and I still miss him every day.


Me too! :2thumb:

Jarot reminds me so much of my Leo's brother (and Leo himself 'cept he had long hair). I must go and dig out a photograph of him to show you.


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

Evie said:


> We all love to show off our beloved dogs - its part of the deal!
> 
> he looks most annoyed in the pic.


I show them off to everyone drives some people nuts lol 

Haahaa yeah he wasnt impressed being asked to look at mummy for a picture, looking at miley was much more fun


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

feorag said:


> Me too! :2thumb:
> 
> Jarot reminds me so much of my Leo's brother (and Leo himself 'cept he had long hair). I must go and dig out a photograph of him to show you.


_Waits patiently_ ............


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oops! Been sitting downstairs drinking coffee and thinking mindless thoughts for the last hour! Getting good at doing that in my old age :lol2: 

I'll go and see if I can find them now!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry went downstairs and OH suggested going out for a walk and then a late lunch or an early dinner and who was going to turn that down to stay at home and do housework?? Certainly not me! :lol2:

Anyways, here is Leo and Parker his brother taken when they were about 4 months old. I apologise for the quality but it was only a chatty instamatic camera and my scanners gone so it's a photograph of a crappy photograph :lol: The dam had 13 puppies - yup 13 :gasp: and these were the only 2 boys! She was keeping the short haired one, Parker, to show and everyone who answered her adverts was looking for bitches and then it got to nearly Christmas so she didn't want to advertise and decided to keep him until after Christmas. 2 weeks before Christmas I lost one of my Afghans and I was straight round to her house to tell her to keep the other boy cos it would take me a while to persuade my then (but now ex) dog-hating husband to let me have him.










Here he is fully grown










When I left (not long after) and moved in with my present husband he had Amber and I've just realised that I didn't post a photo of him in my earlier post of my dogs - so this is Amber. He and Leo made a lovely pair I have to say!


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Hope you enjoyed your walk - we all got drenched this morning walking the dogs, but it was a good walk - we had the park to ourselves.
Thank you!
What gorgeous chunky puppies they were - I see what you mean about him and Jarot looking alike. Jarot came from a breeder in Warwick, she used to live here in Preston so I'd seen a few of her dogs on the working trials and obedience scene and decided I wanted one. Funnily enough Jarot grew up just like a dark dog she had bred that I fell in love with. She bred a lot of lighter dogs so I had expected something along those lines but I just loved their attitude and style.
A couple of months after my my first GSD Rella died, I rang her and she had just mated Jarots mum so I had a long wait but he was well worth the wait, such a lovely dog.

Amber has the kindest face, I bet he was a real sweetheart.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

My breeder lived in Middle Wallop down in Hampshire almost next door to me, but she travelled quite a distance to use their father - he was a pure black German import.

Amber was his own worst enemy. He was very intelligent, very demanding and hyper to the nth degree!!! When we went to the beach he would get about a mile or two away smell the sea and start screaming and he screamed and sang like an opera singer until we arrived. When we were packing to go away on holiday he always knew what was going on and used to go and get his food dish and carry it. He totally swamped Leo, who was only 9 months old and very nervous when we moved in. If you sent Leo to fetch Amber always rushed past him and got it and if you threw something for him and then something in a different direction for Leo, he would pick up his and rush and get Leo's too!

:lol2: the funniest story I tell about him was when we were on holiday of the Isle of Islay. Barry and my son Iain had gone fishing off the pier. My daughter Elise and I were going to see how they were getting on and she decided to row her little inflatable across the bay and meet me at the pier. On the way back we went to the water's edge, she got in her boat and I pushed her off, whereupon Amber rushed out and grabbed the boat to bring it back, thereby puncturing and deflating the boat. I was furious and when Barry came home I told him what _his _dog had done. So he spent the rest of the evening with the repair kit mending the hole. 

The next morning he took Elise and the boat onto the beach, she got in it, he launched it and, what happened?? Yup, Amber rushed into the sea and grabbed the boat and punctured it again!! 

Well there were no more repair patches, so Barry decided that he would cut the sides off the boat, leaving the inflatable bottom for the children to use as a lilo. It took him ages to cut it up with the tiny scissors in the rented cottage.

Anyway he finally did it and off they went down to the beach again and he launched the new lilo and blow me, but didnt Amber rush out and grab it and burst it - that was when Barry finally gave up!! He was a proper spoiler that dog!! :lol2:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

feorag said:


> My breeder lived in Middle Wallop down in Hampshire almost next door to me, but she travelled quite a distance to use their father - he was a pure black German import.
> 
> Amber was his own worst enemy. He was very intelligent, very demanding and hyper to the nth degree!!! When we went to the beach he would get about a mile or two away smell the sea and start screaming and he screamed and sang like an opera singer until we arrived. When we were packing to go away on holiday he always knew what was going on and used to go and get his food dish and carry it. He totally swamped Leo, who was only 9 months old and very nervous when we moved in. If you sent Leo to fetch Amber always rushed past him and got it and if you threw something for him and then something in a different direction for Leo, he would pick up his and rush and get Leo's too!
> 
> ...


I knew there was something I liked about that dog - I'm always attracted to naughty dogs - just love 'em! Clearly he wanted to make sure nobody drowned.

My first Shepherd was a screamer - taking her anywhere in the car was a nightmare. As soon as you put the indicators on she squealed like a stuck pig! :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Honestly it drove us mad! Everywhere we went as soon as the car slowed down or the indicators went on he started and when we were on holiday and we were out most days it escalated beyond what my ears could stand!!

Sadly he was very badly bred - barry bought him on a pet stall on a market!!! His hips were crap and he couldn't digest meat to save his life, so he was on fish and pasta when I arrived, but I put him on a vegetarian complete dog food and he could take that. By the time he was 7 he couldn't walk further than his usual walking distance without getting lame and eventually we had to euthanase him when he was only 9.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

feorag said:


> Honestly it drove us mad! Everywhere we went as soon as the car slowed down or the indicators went on he started and when we were on holiday and we were out most days it escalated beyond what my ears could stand!!
> 
> Sadly he was very badly bred - barry bought him on a pet stall on a market!!! His hips were crap and he couldn't digest meat to save his life, so he was on fish and pasta when I arrived, but I put him on a vegetarian complete dog food and he could take that. By the time he was 7 he couldn't walk further than his usual walking distance without getting lame and eventually we had to euthanase him when he was only 9.


It sounds like he made the most of his short life. I know what you mean about the car trips though - you can't concentrate on the road at all. 
Rella had a sensitive stomach during her first year, she also had bad hips and an overshot jaw. She had a pyo at 11 months old. She was spayed and then was problem free until the end when I lost her to live failure. But wow could that dog sing!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: I tell you what he did to irritate the crap out of us he made up for in personality - he had loads of that!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

NOTHING sings like a Shepherd:lol2: Karla sing when she sees my youngest son or when we are getting ready for walks but is very quiet when travelling


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

my huskies are whimps lol i put the fire on an they are all curled round it lol

pah and they call them sled dogs :lol2:


----------



## chelbop (Jan 27, 2009)

experience as a dog groomer.....

whimpiest dogs= springers

lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

chelbop said:


> experience as a dog groomer.....
> 
> whimpiest dogs= springers
> 
> lol


LOL my springer loved her baths she was ace 

but now erm..............i have the huskies groomed every 4 months and nanook sings Oh he sings lol keona and qannik just sit an enjoy the pamper not vocally but nanook has to tell the whole street an them around he is being groomed :lol2::lol2:


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

ppft, i have to chase the merle boy Badger around the garden to be brushed, doesnt hate it but just rolls around on his back like a pillock, the other Sadie though has once laid still while she had her nails painted.. :lol2: and would stay there all day. :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

royal_girly said:


> ppft, i have to chase the merle boy Badger around the garden to be brushed, doesnt hate it but just rolls around on his back like a pillock, the other Sadie though has once laid still while she had her nails painted.. :lol2: and would stay there all day. :flrt:


 
LOL nanook is a pain when i want to brush him too 

he stands for like 5 seconds so nicely then as i wanna do his butt end he sits down:bash: i mean comeon man lol 

i wouldnt mind he has been used to being brused from being 8 wks old :lol2: and is now just over 2 years old :lol2:


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

he's the same just flops about, trying to brush his skirt or tail - he's really thick shaggy coated - is a nightmare. sits down, rolls onto his back.. anything just to wriggle away. Have to do him though as bloody clouds of white hair come off when he's moulting. He's always been a pain to groom since day 1. Sadie however is lovely to groom and lets you do whatever you need to.. she gets mega hairy feet and so will let you trim it for ages. :no1:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

royal_girly said:


> he's the same just flops about, trying to brush his skirt or tail - he's really thick shaggy coated - is a nightmare. sits down, rolls onto his back.. anything just to wriggle away. Have to do him though as bloody clouds of white hair come off when he's moulting. He's always been a pain to groom since day 1. Sadie however is lovely to groom and lets you do whatever you need to.. she gets mega hairy feet and so will let you trim it for ages. :no1:


lol yeah nanook is longer haired than the girls keona an qannik so his coat blows are a nightmare lol 

but he is a begger an he just looks at me as if to say yeah an what mum you love me :lol2:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

harrys absolutely terrified of the grooming brush, u lift it and i think he thinks im going to hit him with it.

So as that stressed him out so much i got a grooming mitt, which he seems to think is a game when that comes out, and he rolls about loving the attention!

The bfs dog is a rough collie i think it is, lassie dog, and in his family hes the only one who zac will allow to groom him and they have him professionally groomed once a month!

Hes an old lad but i love him like hes my own, he is technically as hes at my second home lol


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

white/light coloured dog hair is just the worst... gets EVERYWHERE. lol Especially on black freshly washed work pants just as you're leaving the houseas they brush past you on purpose. 
Hubby loves the all white Bull Terriers... ah, no, NOT getting another white/light coloured dog thank you! lol. :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

royal_girly said:


> white/light coloured dog hair is just the worst... gets EVERYWHERE. lol Especially on black freshly washed work pants just as you're leaving the houseas they brush past you on purpose.
> Hubby loves the all white Bull Terriers... ah, no, NOT getting another white/light coloured dog thank you! lol. :whistling2:


 
LOLOL husky fluff automatically turns white as it leaves them........i have been walkin round lookin like one lately with nanook blowing his coat at the mo :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've already posted this on the random cat chat thread, because everyone knows about it, but as it's about a dog I thought I'd put it here too. So apologies to frequenters of both threads! :grin1:

Now that we are down to only 3 cats, we've decided the time is finally right to have another dog - after 15 dogless years :sad:

I approached a local 'big dog' rescue which only takes dogs that are in rescues and about to be pts and today we went to visit a GSD cross called Otto. His story is that he was owned by a single guy who lived in a property that didn't allow pets :crazy: His neighbiour eventually reported him and so he advertised him free to a good home. A lady came and expressed keenness to give him a home and took him away. 2 hours later (for God knows what reason) she phoned the local shelter and asked them to come and collect a stray dog! Fortunately he was chipped and the chip revealed the guy as the owner so the local pound took him there. He explained that he couldn't keep him so the pound took him there. Unfortunately, no-one wanted him and when Stephen who runs the rescue went down to Birmingham to pick up a dog about to be pts he offered to take him too.

Our main concerns were that he would be OK with our cats (and they with him) and 100% safe around children as our grandchildren all live away and so when they visit they are in the house 24/7.

We both felt that the visit went very well. Firstly we all took him out on a walk along the riverbank, with Stephen (the guy who runs it) in control first and then he gave the leader to Barry. Of course there was very little interaction on the walk, because his attention was diverted to various things, mainly smells.

Then we came back and went into the office, where Stephen fed him and let him off his leash to mooch around while we just sat and chatted about him and Stephen read out his development diary from when he arrived. 

During this time he mooched about a bit and then really started to interact with us. He came over to me and when I spoke to him, he plonked a paw on my knee and when I laughed, the other paw came up and then he was standing on my knee washing my face. Then he went over to Barry and did the same. Stephen said that in his opinion it went better than he anticipated,, because Otto has appeared to be a bit 'distant' with people so he didn't expect him to interact so much with us.

We've now come home to discuss it, but what I suggested was that we would go up next weekend and take him out for a walk, then when I come back with my 2 granddaughters from Scotland for their half-term holiday, we'll all go out and take him to see how he behaves around the girls. If that goes well the next step will be to bring him home and see how he reacts with the cats. 

The great thing is that we can take it slowly and give it time, rather than build his hopes up by bringing him home and finding out later that our cats cannot accept him, as we must prioritise our existing animals first.

So! So far so good. We aren't sure that he's 100% GSD, but he certainly looks the part, he's just a bit on the small side and quite rangy, but of course the ranginess could be because he's not happy in a kennel environment.

Here are the photos I took. You'll observe that he's not black and he hasn't got long hair (which was our main criteria :lol, but at least he's a male! :lol2: I so hope it works out because I'm so keen!! And have you seen those ears!


----------



## Sam'n'Droo (May 31, 2008)

Otto is stunning! Fingers crossed it all works out for you Feorag! 

Lovely dogs on this thread too and some really heartbreaking stories. Let me find some pics of our two...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

He is isn't he and I hope it works out too. He deserves that extra chance.

He appears to be very similar in temperament to Amber, my husband's GSD when I moved in with him. Loves sticks, has a bit of an attitude and grumbles on when he gets excited.


----------



## Golgarth (Aug 27, 2008)

I have two, Frodo the Patterdale, who goes from this:








to this:








and is mostly found looking like this:









and I have Penny, who is like Mary Poppins, practically perfect in every way:








she even let Frodo be a typical puppy when he was young........they still playfight like this:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Awwww iv just got a patterdale puppy. They are fantastic dogs. Shes so tiny tho bless her.


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

random doggy question... i just turned round to see my dog licking the wall?!?!?! anyone got any ideas why he may be doing it?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Jacs said:


> random doggy question... i just turned round to see my dog licking the wall?!?!?! anyone got any ideas why he may be doing it?


Something tasty lol.

My mums dalmation goes mental when you get out the bath and put cream on. She will lick you for hours lol.


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Something tasty lol.
> 
> My mums dalmation goes mental when you get out the bath and put cream on. She will lick you for hours lol.


lol, there is definatly nothing on the wall... altho after a good look around this morning i noticed he had dropped his rawhide down the side of my bed, maybe he was trying 2 get my attention? lol my doggy is "special" :flrt:


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

i have three dougal, jack and gizmo

dougal- got from a recue centre he was found wondering in scarborough, he being beaten, starve. got him at 8 months old but vets thing he wa older. hes now 10 to us but prob older. 11 in april.

deerhoundx









one with his best mate jack









Jack we got at 71/2 weeks old from a breeder for a friend for dougal. as dougal didnt know how to play or interact. jack ended up teaching him this. I saw jack when he was a day old and saw him 2/3 days ever week.
hes now 9 and b 10 on 6th september.

boxer









a pic from sunday









gizmo is a papxpom and when i was living in scotland i got him. hes from ireland and puppy farm there. i got him as we found how he was going to b drown. by way acted never interacted with people only dogs. even now had him over 6 months now and can still b nervous of me.



















all three


----------



## givemeawoopwoop (Jul 3, 2009)

*saluki greyhound*

 our pick of litter 









































will have to get more photos of her now shes 10wks


----------



## Queen&MadamX (Apr 18, 2008)

my babies when i first got them....











and now...


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

sorry to post on an old thread, but really enjoyed reading the storys and seeing your dogs lots of love for the furie family members:-D


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Don't apologise - you might encourage people to start posting again! :2thumb:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I have urm a few dogs :whistling2:

I have my 6 working labradors, three northern inuits and two rescue JR's my labs are kennel's dogs and the rest have the run of my garden and utility room (utility room is HUGE not your normal utility room lol)

I also have a litter of 5 NI who are 8 weeks old and hopefully will be going to new homes soon 

heres some pics

Senna









remmie and nucks (remmie sitting and nucks standing)









nucks in the snow









remmie









will find more of the others out there on my comp and not photobucker


----------



## aberdeenlass (Jul 29, 2010)

First of is Shadow my GSDxHusky. My entire world  Ive done very stupid, irresponsible, dangerous things for this dog.... and I dont regret it for a second. I cant. He gives me so much I dont feel like I can ever return it. I had about 6 giant breeds growing up and after the last one past I didnt think I'd ever be ready for another... then along came shadow. Not long after I meet the OH and everything fell into place.


----------



## aberdeenlass (Jul 29, 2010)

And then there is Harry the OH has had Harry since before we got together and were just friends but this dog really is something. Intelligent, loyal and heart of lion. Poor Harry was locked in a toilet with his first family when the couldnt be bothered with him and unfortunately picked on by the elder dog of the house. He's not my dog but he is an absolute brilliant dog to know. He was a DAWGS rescue.


----------



## sender (Jan 19, 2009)

i lost my girlie at easter to a tumor and i still pine to be around dogs, when i moved in with my OH i had to leave her behind (because his parents keep cats) and it was the hardest thing in my life but losing her has hurt so much more.

it doesnt look like i'll be able to have another dog for quite awhile and is the hardest thought ever to not have a dog in my family 

heres some pics of my lovely girl a perfect little girl with teh right handler a menice with the wrong one:flrt:

























i miss my girlie so so much 
sleep sweet my baby xx


----------



## damotmf (May 20, 2011)

im a big fan of dogs as well as my reps. i have 2 staffys, max and jade. theire a handfull to the least but are so funny, could kill them the rest of the time. they have gone through 4 sky remotes a blackberry money shirts, u name it they chewd it, but gettin better. wil post pics when i no how!


----------

